# Is this normal ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A couple of my sheep have this eye thing going on and Im not sure if its something minor or if its normal.

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the skin actually separating or just the fur from the skin?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it a tear stain and a swollen bump? or is that actually an open wound type thing? The location I would worry about an infected/blocked nasolacrimal duct.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Can you get a better picture? It looks like an infected tear duct I saw in a cow once but not sure.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe its a dorper sheep thing.....my friend has them and they have it and she said the higher the % or dorper the more pronounced it is......I'm not a sheep person that's just what she said


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your help on this. I will definitely get a better picture and a better look at it tomorrow. I was thinking it was a sinus issue myself , but then the tear duct was mentioned , so idk. I hope its easily fixable whatever the heck it is , poor thing  I will post a picture tomorrow AM ASAP .
I really appreciate you all


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yup, normal. looks like my sheep.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can anybody post a picture of their Dorper sheep ? Just so I can compare.
Im going to get better pictures in a bit , thanks


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preorbital_gland

It looks like a perorbital gland or lacrimal gland. Maybe your sheep are just very pronounced.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My dorpers never had that eye issue...is this new for your sheep or just noticed?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi guys , thanks for all the help  I haven't had time to get a picture today.
Going to have to wrestle him tomorrow and get a better look. ( can't wait ) lol.
This is new to me and we just noticed it . I saw it before this but I just thought it was tear stain , obviously not now that I look at the picture. 
Geez , I hope its not serious


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think it is just a scent gland. Elk and deer have them right below their eyes too and theirs will actually open and close to allow more scent in. I had two lambs recently, both had them but the rams were more pronounced. He was white like yours too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree I don't think its anything to stress about.....kinda odd looking lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , I took more pictures and i talked to my vet about it . He took a look at the pictures and said it is totally normal , its a gland and Arnie's is more pronounced then others 
I didn't even have to tackle him to get the pictures today ! I just sat right next to their hay bucket and none of them seemed to mind , lol.
I practically had my phone in his face and he was very good about it.
The ewes were like "what the heck is this chick doing" , lol
I also took a couple shots of one of the ewes because she was being so cute  I was so pleasantly surprised how tame they were today !
Im really getting to love them more and finding out each one of their personalities 

Sorry the pictures are so big , I don't know why that happens , but it's easier to see the gland , lol.


----------

